

Ask HN: Full Movies on youtube - sidman

Hi HN,<p>I have learnt a lot from youtube, watching BBC documentaries, watching videos from KA and from Standford videos however now i am able to also entertain myself by watching full movies.<p>How is this possible ? I know that youtube has limits to video sizes of 10mins unless you request to be able to upload larger videos if you are producing your own content that is educational or informative.<p>But does this apply for full movies as well ? The movies range from old martial arts movies which I used to watch as a kid to recent movies up to 2007 and i have to say its pretty cool.<p>Arent there any copyright issues around movies (full movies) being uploaded ?<p>Thanks
======
cooperadymas
YouTube lifted their limits on videos for some users: [http://youtube-
global.blogspot.com/2010/12/up-up-and-away-lo...](http://youtube-
global.blogspot.com/2010/12/up-up-and-away-long-videos-for-more.html)

"Starting today, we’ll begin allowing selected users with a history of
complying with the YouTube Community Guidelines and our copyright rules to
upload videos that are longer than 15 minutes."

...

"This launch has been made possible in part by the continued advances in our
state-of-the-art Content ID system, as well as our other powerful tools for
copyright owners. Over 1000 global partners use Content ID to manage their
content on YouTube, including every major U.S. movie studio and music label.
We remain as dedicated as ever to building and improving the most
sophisticated technology in the world to help copyright owners protect their
rights. "

------
anujkk
There is also something like youtube.com/boxoffice which youtube launched for
showing full length bollywood movies. Youtube also partners with major
production companies and they too can upload full length videos.

------
thenomad
Depends if the filmmaker is the one uploading the movie, as I have been in the
past!

